# Cover opinions wanted--added a 3rd



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

These are the two forerunners for my next book (foundation image, anyway; I would imagine whatever I wind up deciding on will be tweaked quite a bit.) My eye is drawn to one, but my son and the Spouse Thingy both were drawn to the other.

 

Clicking on the images will take you to a slightly bigger version.

Tell me whatchew think...

Added for your consideration:


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

The orange is passionate but a little glaring.  The blue reminds me of moonlit walks at night turning into a tryst.

They are sunset vs moonlight.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I like them both. You'll be fine either way.

But if I had to pick, I'd give the edge to the orange.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the orange one.  I find the blue too bland.  But I like sunsets....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

vwkitten said:


> The orange is passionate but a little glaring. The blue reminds me of moonlit walks at night turning into a tryst.
> 
> They are sunset vs moonlight.


I looked harder at the images (orange is my favorite color, so I'm biased ), and have to agree that the blue version makes the viewer ask more questions and conjure more possibilities, and is literally cooler.

Still, I'd keep the yellow/orange, but tone it down a bit. (Decisions, decisions...)

Always open to revision,

CK


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

To me, the orange suggests a straightforward romance novel, which may or may not include humor and/or steamy scenes.

The blue suggests a more complex relationship, maybe two people becoming a couple after overcoming some sort of differences or adverse circumstances.  

Given the same title for both, I'd be more likely to pick up the blue one in a bookstore.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

If it helps, the title is _The King and Queen of Perfect Normal_. It's not a romance, but is a love story of sorts, and would be the 4th book in my _Charybdis_ series.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I personally prefer the blue, but the orange one has more clarity and definition.  I'd be more attracted to the blue cover if I were shopping.

The orange one gives the impression of a very steamy relationship, but that's not the reason I prefer the blue.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Thumper said:


> If it helps, the title is _The King and Queen of Perfect Normal_. It's not a romance, but is a love story of sorts, and would be the 4th book in my _Charybdis_ series.


In that case I would choose blue as well. I think the orange definitely says "steamy passion" even though I love the look of the orange, that's what I thought when I first saw it.

Rachel


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I have read all of your Charybdis books, so far. 

I had no idea you were writing another.  Too Cool!  Count me in!

Having read the first 3 in the series, I just think the blue fits better with the tone, unless you are writing something completely different.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not a fan of orange, but in this case, I like the orange better.  Sunsets on the beach, which to me, are sweet, not passionate. The blue is bland and says nothing to me.  

We have such differing opinions, I'm not sure we are being much help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While the opinions vary, the feedback of WHY we like different ones is probably useful to Thumper.

I have to say (sorry Thumper) that I don't really care for either one of them,  they both make me think of a romance novel.  BUT, that being said, the orange one would catch my eye.  Knowing they're for Charybdis series, the beach makes sense to me (I've only read the first one so far--it was VERY good, just have to get the next one higher on the list).

Betsy


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with Susan's assessment:



> To me, the orange suggests a straightforward romance novel, which may or may not include humor and/or steamy scenes.
> The blue suggests a more complex relationship, maybe two people becoming a couple after overcoming some sort of differences or adverse circumstances.


I choose blue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Betsy on the romance thing.  Neither would entice me as I'm not, generally, a big romance reader.  And, to me, the colors on both look artificial.  (Of course that could be how it looks on my monitor.)  If the blue's meant to be twilight, it's a little too blue.  If the orange is meant to be sunset, it's a little too orange.  

I guess the orange would catch my eye more, but it would probably not get me to pick the book up from a sales shelf.

Totally Personal Opinion, of course. . . . . . . . .


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I like them both, but given the comments above, you might be better with a couple holding hands.  There is a bit of passion  in the pictures.  I generally like blue in covers, but in this case, the orange looks like a more natural sunset.    The blue is a bit more nostalgic/evening/quieter feel.  

So either work; I'd like a holding hands picture better and in that case, either color would still work!

Yes.  I am not much help...


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Personally, my vote goes to the orange one. It has a more sultry appeal than the blue one, which although good in its own way, lacks spark. I think the orange cover lends itself better to the romantic element of both the image of the couple on the beach as well as the theme of your book. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> they both make me think of a romance novel. BUT, that being said, the orange one would catch my eye.


That's what I was afraid of...

I liked the image because it's practically straight from the book, BUT...it's not a romance and I really don't want it mistaken as one.

Might have to go back to the drawing board and see if we can afford the rights to another picture.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I didn't necessarily think it was a romance just from the picture.  I like the orange more, it seems more natural, the blue looks artifical to my eyes.


----------



## gurkie (Aug 4, 2009)

I have to agree with a lot of people here that the cover looks like a romance novel, in which case bright colors probably don't help.

My personal preference is blue, but I would say both of them are a little on the bright side for me.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I vote orange (although fyi, I'm with everyone else who says the covers suggest romance to me -- I hope that's what you're going for?) because the orange is more exciting (like we're in the middle of action) vs. the blue is cooler and more of a resolution, like "oh joy, we end up together".

I hope that makes sense...

Kristan


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought that both covers looked like they were for romance novels (or an Extenze commercial).  I loved your other covers used for the previous novels in the series.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the Orange one, caught my eye right away (before I even read what you had typed above it).


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm another vote for "I don't like either one".  I find the blue slightly less... amateur.. but both seem like covers to dollar store romance novels to me -- and I wouldn't stop to read more about either book they graced.

What type of look do you really envision?  What message do you want the artwork to convey (other than "read me")?

You might find that you can get creative artwork done for less than you think (i.e. perhaps a student at a design school would take it on as a project for credit)..

I find, that other than in romance and non-fiction books, artwork evocative of the subject and not literal ends up looking more polished.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

I like the orange.  The colors beg for attention whereas the blue looks a bit washed out.
-Jenna


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper,

I think it's really great that you invited KB to provide feedback on your cover possibilities...I hope this is helpful to you!

Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thumper,
> 
> I think it's really great that you invited KB to provide feedback on your cover possibilities...I hope this is helpful to you!
> 
> Betsy


It's _extremely_ helpful.

Tossing another one into the mix:


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

The orange one suggests a relationship heating up.

The blue one suggest a relationship cooling down.

That's just me, of course. I have a half-naked torso on my cover!

"Warning - while you were reading a new reply has been posted. You may wish to review your post."

Ooh, I like the feet! More than I like the stereotypical couple mashing on the beach.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Now that's intriguing!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep, the feet win, hands down.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Ooooh!!! Yes!
The feet!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

The feet are intriguing, but change the font - it's hard to read.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Love the feet!  I didn't like the other two at all, but the feet are fabulous!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I love the feet too!!  I agree about the font though, I think it might look better in black, it’s hard to read blue on blue, and I would pick a bolder font.  Sometimes the pretty fonts aren’t the easiest to read.  I think it should be bigger too, the feet are overpowering the title right now, maybe even fill that whole right hand corner?  Just some thoughts!!

Rachel


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Love the feet -hate the font.  I agree that it should be a larger part of the cover and it definitely needs to be easier to read.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, y'all are going to hate me.  But I *hate* the feet.  It's...feet.  I do not want to see feet.  I know.  I don't have a reason.  Apparently (and I didn't even know this)  I don't like feet.  That was my complete and honest reaction.

I'll go now (hangs head and sneaks away...)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'll agree with you Maria.  I don't like the feet.

And it still says to me that the book is a romance. . . . except I guess it's not


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I also like #3 but agree with the bolder font, the blue color is OK by me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> Okay, y'all are going to hate me. But I *hate* the feet. It's...feet. I do not want to see feet. I know. I don't have a reason. Apparently (and I didn't even know this) I don't like feet. That was my complete and honest reaction.
> 
> I'll go now (hangs head and sneaks away...)


I don't like the feet either. And I agree with everyone about the font, too. If you're going to have something as strong as the image of feet (or hands ... see below), it should be as light as a watermark with a stronger font.

Suggestion


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Interesting how some people like feet (my hubby is thrilled when I wear nice sandals) and some people don't. I like the feet cover much more than the others. The colors on the first two are so... loud.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Having just come back from a vacation on the beach, this one appeals to me. Combines the beach from the first one and the feet from the second without screaming romance.

No, these are not my feet.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooooh I like the hands even more .....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Keep in mind you're viewing a 300 dpi 6.25 x 9.25 image at a seriously scaled down 72 dpi and 4 x 6... The font on the full size image show with more clarity, but this is just a mock up.

Unfortunately, Inkblot doesn't have an unlimited graphics budget; we purchased several as potential covers, but these two were the closest match for the book. Of the others, all but one scream "romance" even more than the first ones I posted.

The only other real possibilities:

 and 

I admit, I'm drawn to the sunset, but mostly because of the colors.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the Hands and the Sunset.

But, then again, don't worry about my opinion as I'm going to buy it anyway.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Ok, so this book is NOT a romance? Did I read that right? If I did indeed read that it's NOT a romance then my vote goes with the sunset pic. It's the only one,to me, that doesn't scream romance novel. And the feet kind of skeeve me out.   Lots of ppl have foot aversions and I guess I'm one of 'em.

No matter what tho, best of luck with choosing just the right pic and good luck with the sale of your book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sunset all the way.  I like the colors and the picture.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Yup of all five choices you have presented I would go with the sunset, though getting text on that might be hard, maybe make a black bottom say about 1/3 of the cover that has the title and author in orange text and then have the sunse tbe the other 2/3?

Rachel


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I vote for the feet. IMHO, of all the covers, it is the one that is the most unique. If I were wandering around the bookstore and saw those five covers, the feet is the one I'd pick up. It looks like a light, whimsical read with some drama/conflict thrown in, and not necessarily a romance. I have only read _Charybdis_ so far, but the feet cover seems to fit in the best.

N


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

What I liked best about the feet was its uniqueness.

It is true that some people don't like feet, though. My wife hates them and won't touch them.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

The feet cover is my favourite. The sunset is an acceptable second. The problem with the sunset, though, is I don't think it's possible to get the title and author on there without detracting from the sunset's beauty some.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the sunset.

Funny though, I had to read what it was since the sun rises from the ocean where I come from, but you're over on the other side of the country.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I dislike feet in general but I really like the cover with the feet on it for the King and Queen of Perfectly Normal (but yes, they're right - font is way off).


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I also like the feet the best.  It looks fun and whimsical.  And I also like how the title kind of fits around the picture.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Thumper,
      I like the new cover; the colors are a little easier on the eyes .  The only thing I would change (if it were my cover of course) is the font, position and size.  I would make it a little bigger and maybe place it to the right of the feet.  Hopes this helps!
-Jenna


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I thank everyone heartily for their help; we're going with the feet, changing the font and pulling color from the sunset onto the font, and using the sunset as a small strip across the back (it was not big enough to use as a cover image, after all.)

I may have to write some sappy chick porn just to use that first image on _something_, though


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I thank everyone heartily for their help; we're going with the feet, changing the font and pulling color from the sunset onto the font, and using the sunset as a small strip across the back (it was not big enough to use as a cover image, after all.)


That sounds good. Will you post it when you finish?



> I may have to write some sappy chick porn just to use that first image on _something_, though


Spouse thingy might enjoy the research.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper, thanks for letting us be part of the process!  Very exciting, and I was going to buy the book anyway, too!  Loved Charybdis!  (I even learned how to spell it, I think!  )

Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Quick mockup... almost settled on the font but we'll play with it; and this is a JPG RGB rendering where the final will be TIFF CMYK. But the color gradient on the font pulls from the sunset picture, which will be on the back, and the two together make it work (by itself it might seem bright, but side by side it pulls together)


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Quick mockup... almost settled on the font but we'll play with it; and this is a JPG RGB rendering where the final will be TIFF CMYK. But the color gradient on the font pulls from the sunset picture, which will be on the back, and the two together make it work (by itself it might seem bright, but side by side it pulls together)


I haven't reviewed all the posts. But the feet idea is fetching in its symbolism. However, I don't like the mottled color-splattered type. It smacks of some emotion which I can't quite put my finger on. Humor? Cartoon? Kid's book? But for me, it repels rather than attracts.

Perhaps too much is going on? The subtle, sophisticated, sly implications of the feet seem to clash with the heavy-handed technicolor type treatment. But solid type would lead the eye and mind to the feet and let them perform their feat.

Don't know what the book is about. But I would prefer to see "Perfectly" rather than "Perfect."


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

'Perfect' and 'Perfectly' are two different things; hence I did not use the latter in the title; it would not fit the story as well. 

The colors do work with the image that will be on the back of the book; various solid colors were tried and none of them worked.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Miss Thumper, I think that the couple on the beach is extremely attractive, of course I don't know what the book is about because I either have been too lazy to read all the posts or its not there, whichever is appropriate.  I like the feet, but agree that the multi-colored letters make me think of something humorous.  Is the book humorous?  I like to match the colors of the book image to the text.  For example I would put your name at the top in Sand color font and put the name of the book in very dark blue on the lighter part of the sky and then put that little bit of text 'A Novel' over to the side... no, I'd probably not put that at all since your title "the King and Queen of Perfect Normal" is long enough to fill the space.  In fact, you could put The Kind and Queen in light sand at the top, then "of" in medium beige and then "Perfect Normal" in dark beige in the light blue sky over their heads.  Put your name at the bottom in bold, bright blue.  I had a book once published with the words "A Novel" on the cover and I didn't understand that at all.  I mean d'uh!  It's a novel, right?  That is just my humble, but very wordy and extremely confusing opinions.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Thumper said:


> 'Perfect' and 'Perfectly' are two different things; hence I did not use the latter in the title; it would not fit the story as well.
> 
> The colors do work with the image that will be on the back of the book; various solid colors were tried and none of them worked.


Glad you found your solution. Good luck with the book!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Miss Thumper, I think that the couple on the beach is extremely attractive, of course I don't know what the book is about because I either have been too lazy to read all the posts or its not there, whichever is appropriate.


I like the couple, too, but nearly across the board everyone I've asked has said it screams "romance" to them, and this is not a romance. I paid good money for the image, so I may have to write something to fit it. Something...hormonal


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sigrosenblum said:


> Don't know what the book is about. But I would prefer to see "Perfectly" rather than "Perfect."


I thought that "perfect normal" might be intended the same way as "absolute zero".


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I thought that "perfect normal" might be intended the same way as "absolute zero".


Pretty much!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I thought that "perfect normal" might be intended the same way as "absolute zero".


I really like the title.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Let me take a wild guess:  the book is about an imaginary place called Perfect Normal.  The King and Queen are shipwrecked on a tropical desert isle with Gilligan and the Skipper, too.  While they are marooned in paradise, they learn about another place called Imperfect Abnormal which is planning an invasion of their homeland by sea.  The king of Imperfect Abnormal is Thurston Howell.  Gilligan and the Skipper build a raft of coconuts and they paddle their way home just in time to win the war... close?  Huh?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Tsk. I am so wounded. Brendan has never read my books. 





But yeah, that might be it!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Now, now, Miss Thumper, do not be wounded. I have a sample of Father Rabbit on my Kindle just simmering whilst I try to find time to read it. Since I have a pug and she monitors my hobbies and habits quite closely out of sheer jealousy, I cannot download anything about cats... believe me, it's not for want of trying. Every time I downloaded PsychoKitty Speaks Out, it would mysteriously disappear and samples of _Old Yeller _ and _Rin Tin Tin _ would appear on my Kindle. The final straw was when that horrible story about three dogs and a cat (mixing it up) _Homeward Bound _ was found lying in the middle of my bed with the picture of the cat chewed off the cover page. It was awful, I tell you... but Father Rabbit sounds interesting. I'll let you know how it goes. And so it_ is _ Gilligan's Island revisited! I knew it!!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Let me take a wild guess: the book is about an imaginary place called Perfect Normal. The King and Queen are shipwrecked on a tropical desert isle with Gilligan and the Skipper, too. While they are marooned in paradise, they learn about another place called Imperfect Abnormal which is planning an invasion of their homeland by sea. The king of Imperfect Abnormal is Thurston Howell. Gilligan and the Skipper build a raft of coconuts and they paddle their way home just in time to win the war... close? Huh?


OMG -- this sounds too much like one of the plots my head comes up with... say it isn't so Thumper, say it isn't so.... *wink*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I kind of want to slap Brendan's description on the back cover and up at Amazon just for the heck of it. I suck at writing back cover copy and the person I used to rely on for all of Inkblots blurbs is in no position to read the book to do it for me.

I asked a friend what he would put and all I got out of him was IT'S CHICK PORN.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I kind of want to slap Brendan's description on the back cover and up at Amazon just for the heck of it. I suck at writing back cover copy and the person I used to rely on for all of Inkblots blurbs is in no position to read the book to do it for me.
> 
> I asked a friend what he would put and all I got out of him was IT'S CHICK PORN.


You have my permission to use the blurb. I'm sinking my teeth into Father Rabbit right now... so far, so good. Excellent writing and formatting (my weakness). If you want me to preview and write one for you... well, it would take awhile because I have very little time to devote to it and I read kind of slow. Chick Porn?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Chick Porn?


Just what my friend accuses me of...which makes me wonder exactly what he reads that he would have a firm understanding of chick porn.

(I do believe he's teasing...a little  )


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, he obviously is not reading enough of either your books or the ones that explain 'chick porn'.  

I can't seem to recall too much of any type of porn in your books. Since I wrote those reviews so long ago, they don't even have my little ratings.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Well, thank God.  I wouldn't want to stain my immaculate reputation by reading such a thing (which I didn't really know existed of course, having lived most of my life in monasteries, you see, and having only recently ventured out into the world from my cave on the slopes of Mount Selaya on Vulcan where I have spend the last 48 years studying the Vulcan mindmeld).  Oh, no, I would never read such a thing unless of course it was in the best interest of humanity and then I might feel impelled to read it for the good of society. LOL.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Well, he obviously is not reading enough of either your books or the ones that explain 'chick porn'.


He and I were talking about this last night, trying to remember when and why he started screaming CHICK PORN all the time. Years ago, when my first book came out, my dad flipped through it, saw the word


Spoiler



"bullshit"


, closed it and handed it to my mother saying "I'm too young for this."

When I mentioned this to Ian (said friend) he popped out with, "Well, yeah, he also saw a bunch of _other stuff_ and realized he can't stand the idea that his daughter wrote chick porn."

Doesn't matter what I write now, he points and says CHICK PORN.

Although when Max's first book came out he said KITTY PORN.

Really, he's not as odd as he seems...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh!  I laughed out loud at "Kitty Porn"


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Charybdis has some descriptive love scenes, so I think that's what he meant.  I skim over those.  I'm too old to care any more.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Charybdis has some descriptive love scenes, so I think that's what he meant. I skim over those. I'm too old to care any more.


My son seems to agree that they are descriptive...he wants to know if I ever think of anything else. LOL sheesh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Children never like to think of their parents "doing it."  Sheesh, how do they think they get here?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Children never like to think of their parents "doing it." Sheesh, how do they think they get here?
> 
> Betsy


Since I have two children, they think DH and I only did it twice.  My father was very upset by "those scenes" in AP. I warned him, but he read them anyway.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> My father was very upset by "those scenes" in AP. I warned him, but he read them anyway.


My father won't even read my books.

My mother, on the other hand, LOVES 'those scenes.'

Probably because, you know, they obviously only did it 4 times and she misses it


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thumper said:


> My father won't even read my books.
> 
> My mother, on the other hand, LOVES 'those scenes.'
> 
> Probably because, you know, they obviously only did it 4 times and she misses it


    
That made my night.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You guys are killing me.  I'm laughing so much.  I remember when I first learned about sex and discussed with friends.  I had three brothers, so we said "ewww, they did it four times."


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

This seems to be the common belief of children toward parental 'involvement'. My eldest daughter is quite appalled to think of how she might have come into existence, claiming at times that she is sure she is adopted. It is actually hard to imagine that our grammas and grandpas were wild and wooly at some point. But then again, who _really_ wants to imagine it?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> My father won't even read my books.
> 
> My mother, on the other hand, LOVES 'those scenes.'
> 
> Probably because, you know, they obviously only did it 4 times and she misses it


ROTFL!

Oh, Thumper, this is why your books are so good!

Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> It is actually hard to imagine that our grammas and grandpas were wild and wooly at some point. But then again, who _really_ wants to imagine it?!


Well, not if they're like 85 and all wrinkly, because that would just be gross


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

My vote goes for the orange option. It grabs your attention more IMO.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> My vote goes for the orange option. It grabs your attention more IMO.


Thanks Sam, but we're long past that now  I'm going with feet...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I like the sunset one.

Edit... Sorry I'm late


----------

